# Motorcycle carrier structure for 5th wheel.



## Mtnmac (Dec 6, 2020)

Not really today, but over the last week or so.  Did all the machining, then had a local welder come over and weld it to the trailer.  Has 3 2" hitch receivers on the back of the trailer.  End result will be the center one is just for lifting/lowering, the outboard receivers carry the load.  Here's a couple pictures of the parts before
and after assembly:



Next is making the lift mechanism.  That will be telescoping square tubing, Acme thread and nuts, thrust bearings and seals.  The goal is to lower the motorcycle carrier to ground level, roll the bike on, tie it down, raise it slightly above the outboard receivers using a cordless driver, slide in the outboard supports, lower the carrier and insert a couple pins. Weight will be about 500 lbs total.


----------



## brino (Dec 6, 2020)

Neat idea!

I'd consider a reversible boat winch for the lifting and lowering.
Something with a handle and socket drive, for the inevitable time when the cordless batteries are dead.....

I hope to see more!

-brino


----------



## Mtnmac (Dec 6, 2020)

brino said:


> Neat idea!
> 
> I'd consider a reversible boat winch for the lifting and lowering.
> Something with a handle and socket drive, for the inevitable time when the cordless batteries are dead.....
> ...


My first idea was to use a trailer tongue jack, but the total travel necessary is 29", way beyond those.  I'm working on the design today, will order steel and small parts tomorrow and should start on it by the end of this week.  It will have a hex end on it to enable using a wrench on it if necessary.
Design parameters:
Lift 500 lbs. with a cordless drill.
Live in all kinds of weather and continue to function after years of exposure.
Weight.  10-15 lbs. is acceptable.


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 6, 2020)

Might as well match your hex size for the lift drive to your existing lug wrench... because murphy is always watching.


----------



## Mtnmac (Dec 6, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> Might as well match your hex size for the lift drive to your existing lug wrench... because murphy is always watching.


That's why it's a hex.  I always carry a full set of tools in the tow vehicle, so no worries.  Coincidentally, the lug size is 13/16, size of many spark plugs.


----------

